# Rhinestone software illustrator Mac



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I now have a GCC running really nicely off my Mac with illustrator and Direct Cut.

Is there any plugin that will allow me to produce decent rhinestone templates for cutting, using illi on a mac?

Failing that, is there any decent program that runs on a Mac? Failing that, is there a terrible program that runs on a Mac? 

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

20vK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I now have a GCC running really nicely off my Mac with illustrator and Direct Cut.
> 
> ...


Never seen a Rhinestone plugin for Illustrator... I doubt you ever will... Rhinestone software is a pretty small market and those using Illustrator for rhinestones is a fraction of that... 

Now that said there is always VMWare/Parallels for Mac and you can run any Windows program... But a native Mac application for Rhinestones?... I don't know one that exists...

Kevin


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess for the small number of templates that I think may end up doing, I can just copy and paste a bunch of appropriately sized circles in illi.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

20vK said:


> I guess for the small number of templates that I think may end up doing, I can just copy and paste a bunch of appropriately sized circles in illi.


This should help you some... 

Adobe Illustrator Blend Tool - YouTube

It's a more manual approach but essentially it's how most rhinestone programs work...

We draw our paths and the apply stones to that path and the rhinestone software automatically calculates the number of stones per path and the spacing...


Kevin


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

This cropped up as a result of some of the stuff you guys said.

I've not looked it over properly, but I think I will be able to do what I need with 1 / some / combination of everything.

Adobe Community: creating a rhinestone template

Hopefully it will help out somebody else. For the rhinestone experts amongst you, please feel free to point out any issues you can see. I like the idea of creating an action for it (although I've not tried recording one before, how hard can it be!)


----------

